# Nagging Mobile Home Roof Leak - Pictures Included



## C & M Contractors (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys, a member since 2008 here, 40 years roofing. I haven't posted that much and I couldn't find my password and for some reason after requesting password reset about 10 times I never did recieve the email from RoofingTalk, so I had to make a new profile and re sign up... anyway...
<br>
<br>
A client called about a mobile home, as you can see the roof is metal, it has been cool sealed and all suspected places have been sealed and then cool sealed, and now the guy had one of his workers, I guess the same person that cool sealed go back and put roofing cement over any suspected places or hair line cracks. I chided him for putting roof cement on there because without using the fiberglass membrane, it isn't worth a crap.
<br>
<br>
Here in North Caroline we have been getting very heavy rains, more than usual and the storms sometimes last for days as many carolinians know, inside this mobile home, around the edges of the mobile ceiling there are water spots, some heavy, some not, a pretty great amount of water going in, more than will get in any hairline cracks that the last guy sealed, and it ia practically down the entire length of the trailer in front and back. He called me to hunt down the source of the leak as he has done everything and is stumped about this. I checked the roof, and everything is sealed in with the recent cool seal coating that was done. The occupants said that before the last big rain everything had sorta dried out and then the big storm came, but the cielings were not leaking while it was raining, it was the next day after the rain had stopped that the water started running down the walls. 
<br>
<br>
As you will see in the pictures under the roof gutter, there is a metal panel siding about 1 foot high going all around the trailer, it is sitting on a trim channel that is about 1 inch deep, my theory is that the water is filling the channel and wicking up by wood or insulation that is behind that siding panel, then causing a syphoning to keep water coming inside the home and down the wall. the trim channel has laps that should allow the water to slowly escape but after decades of not cleaning them I'm sure the laps are sealed shut with ages of debris that got caught in them, and it would take forever for the water to drain out because the laps are pretty tight, so even cleaning them probably won't allow the massive amount of water to run out fast enough during these heavy rains we are having, the home owner is desperate and I understand why. of couse there is no way to look up above the ceiling to see where the water is coming from, but there is a dropped ceiling in the back bedroom where it is leaking heavily, it appears that there is insulation up there and it appears to be going down into the wall from the ceiling but really just can't tell, it was sopping wet.
<br>
<br>
Anyway, it has gotten to the point he is panicing, I would rather just clean out the channel with a vaccum and see if that allows the water to drain out but at this time he can't really afford to do trial and errors, it has gotten that bad, and now we are getting another 2 to 3 days rain. He just informed me of this problem 2 days ago and I have been so busy I haven't really had to time consider a resolution until now.
<br>
<br>
If you have any suggestions please feel free to comment.<br>
<br>
Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------



## C & M Contractors (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok we have decided to cut a 1.5 to 2" notch and bend the tab down about every 10 feet to allow the water to drain out of the track, we are also going to clean, rivet and seal all the gutter joints that need it, most have already been done by the guys that did the cool seal. We will see if this resolves the water leaking issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2016)

There is no "easy solution to your problem. (unless you want to re-do your trim work.)
You could possibly cut the channels as you described, however, that wont solve problems when facing ice dams. I, personally, would silicone the entire channel, and re-apply the silicone every 5-8 years. Mobile homes are tough to deal with for numerous reasons.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

If the metal roof on your manufactured home develops a leak, find the source and fix it right away.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Build A Roofline Over The Building*

I would just "Build A Roof-line Over The Building" with 6" or 8" soffit over hangs... Prefab a roof truss the fits, and make enough for the mobile and then plywood with full ice & water shield, and install metal or asphalt roofing shingles...:thumbup:


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

It would be very helpful if you replace the gutter lap with a new aluminum sheets or have them all replaced as you have been suffering rain for days now. Or, call this company for professional help: http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## FLHomeInspector (Mar 30, 2018)

The trim channel you refer to is 2 to 3" tall behind the siding and 1/2" in front of the siding. Unlikely the source of your worries. The cool coating is most likely going to be leaking above due to the fact you state you also have moisture on the ceiling. The channel you call a gutter is below the wall top plate also not likely the cause of the moisture. 

The moisture you describe is getting in above the wall top plate.


----------

